# 187 eligibile



## Happy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I am having IELTS score average 5.5 and Vetasses positive assessment for Judicial and Other Legal Professionals nec.

Can i eligibile to file 187 visa ? 

Can claim english exemption under class 3 persons according to migration rules ?

what is direct entry for RSMS 187 visa ? Is iam eligibile ?


----------

